# How to get show records from ADGA?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a doe that was supposedly shown in her younger days. I'm curious of how she did and not sure how to find the show results. I don't know when or even what state she was shown in. So how do I try to find out how she did?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a subscription service that will show any Reserve Grand Champ, Grand Champ, or Best in Show titles. I have it, so if you'd like to give me her name or registration number, I can check for you.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Her name is Hirnv Bj The Bees Knees. Can get her reg. Number in awhile if you need it.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Her name is Hirnv Bj The Bees Knees. Can get her reg. Number in awhile if you need it.


Nope, that should work fine  I'll post her show records when I get home in a bit


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She has no champion or reserve champion wins, that is the only thing they record for the show report. So other than that, I don't know how she placed.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep...I checked too and she has no show records.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, could one of you all check a doe for me as well? Anything on Redwood Hills Sierra Ettajames? I was told she won one ring at REDGA a few years ago, but REDGA never published the results.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll check for you when the ADGA site is cooperating. :/


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm...just looked her up, using the correct form of the reg. # found on ADGA genetics... It says "Goat Not Found".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

EttaJames has a SG award. She also has a linear appraisal of FS91 (VEEE)


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

reg # A001516706

Thanks goat hiker. I knew those things. I am puzzled that the REDGA win wouldn't show up. I hope they weren't giving me false info.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see any reason they would lie. The GCH win won't show up until she's won 3 sanctioned classes making her a permanent champion. 

Awards/Show Record

1x GCH
5X First Place Yearling Milker 2010
1st/1U 2010 California State Fair
2nd/2U 2011 Mendocino County Fair


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, thanks! I hadn't seen any of her show records, that was the only one I'd heard about and I didn't get the impression that they show her that much. She is the dam of one of my bucks, Redwood Hills Great Gatsby. He's the one that has been having the issues that you advised me might be White Muscle Disease. Right now he is doing much better.

Edit: Oh, I just saw now that her show info is on their website. I hadn't looked since they moved the herd info to a separate page from the dairy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Happybleats! There's the REDGA win.


----------

